# might be put down



## biglip (Jan 11, 2011)

my hedgie might get put down, i took her to the vet because she was leaning to one side and falling over, she still eats fine, drinks fine, but doesnt run on her wheel for obvious reasons, she does not look like shes in pain but the doc gave me medicine for her, he admits he doesnt know much about hedge hogs and no vet where i live really does...

shes about 1 year, it seems like an ear infection, but the vet cant get into her ear and see, he says they can put her to sleep and then check the ear, thats going to cost around 600, i dont mind the money but he tells me there is a risk in knocking her out because she might not wake up. shes not in pain, but shes doesnt run like she used to 

seems like i know more than the vet does, hopefully she pulls through or il have to put her down.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We are a BIG forum and if you could provide the city you live in maybe we can find a good vet for you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is so sweet looking! I'm sure something can be done for her. Someone more experienced will in health will come by. But in the meantime, you have a LOT of options before you have to consider putting her to sleep. At the very least, there are people who are willing to take in hedgehogs & care for them. But...hopefully it won't even get that far. Please wait for some more advise.


----------



## biglip (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks guys, i live in brampton ontario canada. every vet is saying we can take a look, but none of them know anything, each visit is like 80 dollars, and i know all of them are just telling me to come so they can get the money. seems like no one here knows much about them


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

biglip said:


> thanks guys, i live in brampton ontario canada. every vet is saying we can take a look, but none of them know anything, each visit is like 80 dollars, and i know all of them are just telling me to come so they can get the money. seems like no one here knows much about them


We have a bunch of members from up your way  I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Greenwood Park Animal Hospital
1041 Gerrard Street East
Toronto, Ontario
M4M 1Z6
Tel: 416.778.6666

See Sam or Julia they are experienced in hedgeis.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PapilionRu said:


> Greenwood Park Animal Hospital
> 1041 Gerrard Street East
> Toronto, Ontario
> M4M 1Z6
> ...


So glad you came along!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Another couple Vets
Friend see these people with their hedgehogs, they are experienced.
The Links Road Animal & Bird Clinic -
41 The Links Road
Toronto, Ontario
M2P 1T7
(at Yonge & 401)
Ph: 416-223-1165

and also another one I have been to when Sam or Julia aren't available is:

Burloak Animal Clinic
3060 Lakeshore Rd. West
Oakville
L6L 1J2
(905)-827-1171
See Dr Wolfgang Zenker


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

biglip said:


> my hedgie might get put down, i took her to the vet because she was leaning to one side and falling over, she still eats fine, drinks fine, but doesnt run on her wheel for obvious reasons, she does not look like shes in pain but the doc gave me medicine for her, he admits he doesnt know much about hedge hogs and no vet where i live really does...
> 
> shes about 1 year, it seems like an ear infection, but the vet cant get into her ear and see, he says they can put her to sleep and then check the ear, thats going to cost around 600, i dont mind the money but he tells me there is a risk in knocking her out because she might not wake up. shes not in pain, but shes doesnt run like she used to
> 
> seems like i know more than the vet does, hopefully she pulls through or il have to put her down.


When did she start first showing signs of the leaning to one side and falling over? It could be the ear infection which she does need to be on antibiotics for but it could also be WHS. Where was she purchased from?

Putting her to sleep (gassing them) can be dangerous and has killed hedgehogs before so there is always that risk but that risk is with any animal as well. It should NOT costs $600, I've had one of mine gassed and had a through exam done and it was only $200 and that was with 6 bottles of Revolution on the bill which is like $60-70. That vet you saw seems to over charge.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't go to Links Road. They are highly overpriced and feel they have to do a kazillion expensive tests before they can even begin to get an idea of what might be wrong. 

Gassing can be dangerous but they should only be lightly putting them out for a minute. The less and the shorter amount of time the less risky it is. There is no way gassing should cost $600. That's insane. The charge should be an office visit plus the cost of the amount of gas which is usually $10 or $20. 

What antibiotic did the vet give you and for how long? Inner ear infections can take quite a while to improve. 

When she tips over, does she get back up immediately? How long has she been tipping over for and has it gotten worse? 

Where did you get her from? If a breeder, email me privately. 

Hugs


----------



## biglip (Jan 11, 2011)

PapilionRu said:


> biglip said:
> 
> 
> > my hedgie might get put down, i took her to the vet because she was leaning to one side and falling over, she still eats fine, drinks fine, but doesnt run on her wheel for obvious reasons, she does not look like shes in pain but the doc gave me medicine for her, he admits he doesnt know much about hedge hogs and no vet where i live really does...
> ...


thnks for the reply, she started showing this about 2 days ago, she hasnt been running on her wheel lately, just waking up eating and sleeping. doctor has given me meds, i bought this hedgehog from PJ's pet mart in bramlea city center, ive noticed that pet store has a lot of complaints for not treating animals well. but when i bought her she seemed fine.

and sorry if you guys miss understood, i ment to say that the vet was asking 600 dollars to run check ups, honestly he seems to know nothing about hedgehogs.

i am going to try the meds the doctor gave me and see how it works, hopefully she gets better, if not il take a look at the location you posted.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Coming on that fast it is most likely not WHS. WHS is slow progressing. It's more likely an ear infection, vestibular syndrome, tumour or stroke. Hopefully the antibiotics will help.

I suggest upping the temperature in her cage a couple of degrees. Sick hedgehogs often require warmer temperatures and it may help with her symptoms.


----------

